
Apple, the first major computer company to do Open Source - Alupis
https://twitter.com/Anchel/status/673040083294007297
======
prodigal_erik
Is this the same engineering management who refused to publish their ObjC
frontend for GCC until they were threatened with a lawsuit for violating the
GPL? And who still try to stop you from modifying the software you run on your
own hardware?

------
amyjess
It's like they're pretending Sun never existed.

NFS, anyone?

~~~
DerekL
An open standard is not the same thing as open source.

As far as I can tell, Apple beat Sun by two months. Apple released Darwin in
April 2000, and Sun released StarOffice in July 2000.

------
macmac
This is tornado class spin.

